# 30 Day DNP Cycle Log



## barmitsfa (May 11, 2020)

I'll be doing a 30 day DNP Cycle Starting Today

Experiment:

May 10-17 200mg
May 18-25 200mg
May 26-June 2 200mg
June 3-10 200mg

Will be taking Electrolyte solution and multivitamin. Dropping coffee.

Diet/workout info:

Body fat percentage 25-30 percent
Height 5'11.4
Weight 215lbs

Calories 1800
Diet Keto
Meal timings, 5 meals per day
under 30g carbs per day.
Protein 240g per day Min

I went down from 235ish lbs to 215 from Feb 10th- May 10th
I slowly built up a consistent diet, I did no exercise until recent, was only focusing on my diet.
I was going to go on DNP 3 weeks ago but I decided to add exercises instead (5km walking per day)
5 day bro split.

Goals:
To see what DNP is about and weigh out the pro's/con's

Hypothesis:
I don't really think DNP is necessary ever but I want to see the exact weight loss numbers. My guess is I will lose about 4lbs a week, I am capable of losing 2lbs a week natural on a low carb keto diet so its going to be interesting to compare.


----------

